# new friend for buddy



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

i finally got buddy a new friend (all though i think hes much older) the lady at the store where i bought buddy remembered me and told me that there was one left from buddys group so i scooped him up and took him home. sadly though he has the same little sneeze buddys got going on and he tends to sway sometimes. but he took quite a liking to me when i brought him home he just chilled out in my hand while i got his area set up the first day i got him.
i havent Quite figured out a name yet for now ive been calling him smokey 

so here he is( not a great picture but you get the picture )


----------



## ChloeLouise (Apr 5, 2009)

His eyes look ruby, and some ruby or pink eyed rats sway because they have bad vision and it helps them see


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

He's very cute!  I'm sure Buddy will be very happy when they meet!


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

SO GLAD U GOT BUDDY A FRIEND 

SURE THEY WILL BE VERY HAPPY TOGETHER...
KEEP EVERYONE UPDATED WITH THERE PROGRESS WONT U


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

ChloeLouise said:


> His eyes look ruby, and some ruby or pink eyed rats sway because they have bad vision and it helps them see


i think it is the bad vision thing cause when i went to give him a cheerio he just swayed at it then grabed it kinda like "what the..O! gimmy!"


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

kthissucks said:


> ChloeLouise said:
> 
> 
> > His eyes look ruby, and some ruby or pink eyed rats sway because they have bad vision and it helps them see
> ...


It will be due to his poor eyesight. The swaying enables them to build up a picture of what they're looking at. I think some black eyed rats do this too.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Stace87 said:


> It will be due to his poor eyesight. The swaying enables them to build up a picture of what they're looking at. I think some black eyed rats do this too.


I have a black eyed girl who does this...I always think they look drunk!


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

2 of my rats sway, one is a white rat with pink eyes. The other is a brownish and white with black eyes.

But your rat is very cute, I hope they get along.


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

i hope they get along im thinking about trying to introduce them in a neutral spot tomorrow or i might get bored and try tonight. the worst he seems to have is the same sneeze buddy has. man he is the sweetest rat i think ive ever met! ive had him only 2 days and hes all curled up under my chin possibly asleep i donno.


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

You aren't going to quarantine? Might be a bad mistake....


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is the new rat being quarantined?


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

awwww... he is cute as!!! he looks cheeky!! xxx


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

Corpseflower said:


> You aren't going to quarantine? Might be a bad mistake....


he doesnt have anything that buddy doesnt already have they lived together in a pet store for who knows how long they havent been apart long enought for smoky to have any thing different? so i figrued how could they give eatch other anything else?


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought two girl rats from the same breeder as one of my rats that's already been introduced to the group safely but I'm still keeping them in another room for the three week quarantine. You never know what could have happened at the place since you bought Buddy. Better safe than sorry, I always say.


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

kthissucks said:


> ChloeLouise said:
> 
> 
> > His eyes look ruby, and some ruby or pink eyed rats sway because they have bad vision and it helps them see
> ...



lmao!! i loooove when they do that!! its like the "what are you doing.... why are you... oo!!! nom-noms!!!" 

and smokey looks just like my peanut  hes adorable


----------



## kthissucks (Jul 12, 2009)

buddy and smoky have been getting along great. they fight a little every now and them im not to sure if thats a good thing or not but most of the time they are cuddled up together sleeping but for some reason when i catch them they part and sleep on other sides of the cage









buddys head is under smokys belly


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

They're probably just play fighting.  No blood, no fowl.

Very cute picture.


----------



## Legry (Jan 2, 2009)

Smoky is very cute ;D


----------

